# Nothing new just a new way.



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

As the title suggests I like how some people have been re visiting the aiming point on their frames, using all kinds of marker dots etc. Well here is how I do it with my looped tube ring shooters just use some off cut yellow tubing and slip it over the tube protectors. Some may notice that it seems backward having it under the line of the bands or inside the fork.. this is so I can aim high for the can 60ft away


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Clever!


----------

